# According to ESPN



## Seiklis (May 28, 2003)

ESPN Radio Sportcenter just announced that Nets will deal Kerry Kittles to Clippers for 2nd round pick and Clippers won't match Quentin Richardson's offer with Suns. Are there other sources confirming this?


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://insidehoops.com on their front page says it's OFFICIAL, the suns get q-rich and the clippers got kittles, and they had all of this up before espn did...


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1848638

I would just like to say, HA!, to arclite and that BigAmare was right.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatDaddy3100</b>!
> I would just like to say, HA!, to arclite and that BigAmare was right.


Yeah, well we can all agree that the Clippers are morons, and unfortunately I didn't take that into account. Silly me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nets congratulations you will definitely be getting a crack at the lottery.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, well we can all agree that the Clippers are morons, and unfortunately I didn't take that into account. Silly me.


yeah, its ok Arclite, I understand, you thought the clippers would do the right thing foronce.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, well we can all agree that the Clippers are morons, and unfortunately I didn't take that into account. Silly me.


yeah, its ok Arclite, I understand, you thought the clippers would do the right thing for once.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah, what a horrible contract. What is he getting, a few million more than Adonal Foyle and Hedo Turkoglu? 

It makes us a likely playoff team with an extremely bright future and you a lottery team for the 15th (?) straight year. But hey, keep telling yourself that that cap space is going to get put to good use next offseason. :laugh:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

So you don't think Clipper management is run by a cheap jerk who doesn't know how to/want to run a successful basketball team?  Q's deal is probably the best bargain of the offseason.

I think we ran away from centers with our tail between our legs after Adonal got his contract. I'm not happy about our center situation at all, but outside of maybe 4 or 5 teams, who really is? I'm still hoping we trade one of our guys for a high profile big, but if we don't.. oh well..


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Heres my question, what max player is going to go to the Clippers next year? I cant think of any, so it will be just like this year, all this cap space, nothing to do with it. And the contract we gave Q is decent for who and what he is. Especially with the market out there. The suns ahd terrible depth last year, and q provides that. If you look at championchip teams, they all have a good player coming off the bench. Q is now that. He is a good and rising player. ANd i am very happy to have him.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

He wasn't calling Clippers fans morons, he was calling Clippers management morons. Unfortunately, I'm inclined to agree with him. Congratulations to the Suns.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I may be the only person who thinks the Clippers made the right decision - and not just because I'm a Suns fan.

Q and Maggette do not get along. Not only off the court, but on the court as well. They both play a similar style and don't compliment the other. By contrast, Kittles is a good player whose style is totally different than that of Maggette and is a good pure shooter to boot. On a one year basis, I think Kittles will be more valuable to the Clippers than Q would be.

So they are likely to lose him next year when he's a free agent. So what? If they can't re-sign him, they have the cap space to do another cap dump trade next year.

That being said, I think Q is going to be a huge plus for the Suns. He will give them a lot of firepower off the bench at both the #2 and #3 positions plus toughness and rebounding. I think the excessive minutes by JJ and Marion hurt their effectivenss late in the season. This year they will get fewer minutes, but be able to play with more intensity.


----------

